# Dr. Fuhrman's Diet



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A couple of days ago PBS was begging and they had on Dr. Fuhrman. I was only half paying attention as I had stuff to do. I talked about green leafy greens and hard greens being the basis of one's diet in order to get micronutrients. So, leafy greens are green leaves, right? Lettuce, kale, cabbage, collard greens, beet leaves, spinach. And hard greens? Green beans, asparagus, celery, peas? What are hard green? We grow green beans in the summer and I will have enough for about 6 months before the frost. 

Would it be better to start off with a supplement?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just planted kale, lettuce and spinach today, they like cool weather, I have some old windows and made a cold frame for all my winter greens. peas are good for early spring, green beans are a summer harvest. I would get supplements if you feel like you need them right now, then eat all the greens you can. Good luck on your journey to health.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Both supplements and the greens. Take supplements (not in excess) and as much fresh spinach, green beans, etc as you can get. I take a Centrum Silver multivitamin and 2 Vit D/Calcium pills each day. Cut down on processed foods and add 1 hr of some sort of physical activity every day with something a little more like a walk or jog every other day and you are on your way to better health. And don't leave out the orange juice and other fruits needed for your vitamin C.


----------



## Thrivalista (Oct 8, 2010)

Hard greens would also include broccoli, cabbages, brussel sprouts, zucchini.
Dr. Greger has a short video on his site that mentions green beans are usually more nutritious cooked. That said, I eat them raw all summer long because they're a quick and easy low-calorie snack.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have DONE the greens, on Dr. Wahl's diet. Basically I made up a big salad in a mixing bowl and stuck it in the fridge, so that I could easily get a salad with every meal. When I ate the last of the salad I made up a different salad. One time might be red cabbage and mushroom, another would be carrot and kale.

It did me some good: not as much as she predicted but it did do me good. And, while I suspect there is no vitamin C left in store-bought lettuce anything fresh picked should have loads of Vitamin C! 

As another benefit, I did lose a little weight: most of us on that diet did.


----------



## ungluedd (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes make sure all the vegetables you eat are organic. Anything with pesticides or any chemicals depresses your body functions and it will be difficult to lose weight. Not to mention they are stripped of any vitamins...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I was doing really good at collecting fresh greens. Specifically, on my morning walk I would swipe a sugar beet leaf (they are huge) for my breakfast shake. The field has been picked, and our kale is waning. I'll do better next year with my garden.


----------

